# stripping paint off my front porch



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has tips and ideas for removing ugly gray paint form my front porch floor. I'd like to repaint or stain the existing wood since it's in pretty good shape. There are a couple layers of paint some areas are peeling and chipping off. Thanks!


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

What resources do you have?

Belt Sander, Orbital Sander?

How big is your porch?


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

HI,
it's not huge. Maybe 6X6 or a bit bigger. All I really have is a small power hand sander.


----------



## vendejp (Sep 10, 2007)

I rented a floor orbital sander from home depot. it was about $70/day plus all the stupid little fees, then I used about $60 in sandpaper for a 9x20 area.

I really just needed to sand off the old chipping paint and any weathered areas to smooth it out. To stain I would have had to spend a LOT more time making sure all paint was removed. I removed what I thought was necessary for the re-prime and paint job.

All in all im very happy with how it came out. I used a good primer and exterior floor paint, so I think it should hold up pretty well. We will see.

before sanding (worst part at the top of the steps)
http://brightshift.com/photos/images/house/porch_-_before_work/p1010014.JPG

heres after the sanding
http://brightshift.com/photos/images/house/porch_-_painted/p1010040.JPG

here is after the painting
http://brightshift.com/photos/images/house/porch_-_painted/p1010052.JPG
http://brightshift.com/photos/images/house/porch_-_painted/p1010042.JPG


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

If your house is more than 30 years old, beware of the possibility that your porch could have lead paint, in which case you don't want to be sanding it.


----------



## pesphoto (May 2, 2007)

Is there a way I can have the paint tested for lead? I do have an old house?
Thanks for the heads up.

vendejp, thnaks for the photos, you did a great job there. That is what Im looking to do with mine. My before pic would like very similar to yours.


----------

